# Sticky  Viewing these threads



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm not finding the link that says: "Thread Display Options"


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

It's at the bottom of the first page of the forum, one page before you get to this page where the posts are.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?249-History-of-Beekeeping


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

Got it. Thanks


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Keep in mind that changing the thread view as Barry D. describes above is good for only the current session/login. Once you log out, it will revert back to default. You have to make changes to thread views in your personal settings for it to be forum wide every time.


----------



## KimFarmer (May 18, 2021)

Barry Digman said:


> There are some threads in this forum that won't show up unless you drop down to the "Thread Display Options" and click on "Show Threads From" and select "Beginning". This forum should be a nice addition to Beesource.


Thank you!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Note that the thread display hints posted above applied to vBulletin, but Beesource switched to Xenforo hosting software months ago.

While broadly speaking, the two systems are similar, tips and tricks that were pertinent to vBulletin may not apply to Xenforo.


----------

